# change the embedded pictures in emails body as attachments



## Laricy (Jun 1, 2017)

Hello,

Some customers like to insert the pictures in email body and send it to me. So the emails become too long to read. Can I change all pictures into attachments when I'm reading the email. Any option in outlook 2010 can do this? Thanks.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

why does inserting a picture make the email to long to read. WIth or without the pictures the text should be the same.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

You could view it in plain text instead of HTML. I'm not familiar with Outlook, but most mail programs would have a setting for that. In Thunderbird it's View menu / Message Body As / Plain Text; might be similar in Outlook, or it might be on a settings screen under Preferences, Options, etc.

Thunderbird also has a Simple HTML setting that removes images and most formatting, but leaves links. Outlook may have a similar setting.


----------



## Laricy (Jun 1, 2017)

Thanks all! And the macro is amazing!Thanks,Zeisl


----------

